# Wall of Tortoise Taxidermy (Pics)



## Q'sTortie (Oct 9, 2012)

My friend was at school and he saw this so he sent me some pictures. Some of them look kind of fake, probably because the coloring is not what I'm use to. A couple of them I cant tell what they are and some of the labels next to them doesn't seem accurate, like the very rare off colored Russian tortoise. Although, I wish I could have a baby Leopard tortoise that looks like that one!!!


----------



## Neal (Oct 9, 2012)

That's pretty cool!

I've seen pictures from a breeder in South Africa that had some leopards that looked exactly like the baby pictured there.


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2012)

Most of the paint jobs do look pretty fake. Cool though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah...they would have looked better if they had NOT painted them, and merely varnished or shellacked them.


----------



## Vincentdhr (Oct 9, 2012)

The reason they paint the preserved specimens is because the natural colours fade over time.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 9, 2012)

Where is this at?


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 9, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Where is this at?



St Petersburg College, Clearwater Campus




Neal said:


> That's pretty cool!
> 
> I've seen pictures from a breeder in South Africa that had some leopards that looked exactly like the baby pictured there.



Do you have pictures you can share??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 9, 2012)

Great... Now I want one.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------

